# Contagious as fuck anarchist hip hop!



## Primitive (Dec 17, 2013)

For quiet a while and up until recently I've stepped back from a lot of political thinking and pretty much been on nihilistic, rock'n'roll & metal "fuck the human race I'm getting drunk" kick. Now I've always loved a lot of good anarcho and crust punk but I recently (few months ago) discovered a group that helped me want to motivate myself into getting politicaly active again more than ever and start reading again. Since I've discovered them I've been annoying my friends and girlfriend by listening to them non-fucking-stop. It's sad that not all their stuff is on youtube, and NOTHING from their newest album is (which is a damn shame!) but here's a couple bad as fuck trax for ya guys. Hopefully it'll make as much of an impact on someone who reads this as it has on me! 





Both those trax are from their "A" album which if you ain't got the money for you can find on soulseek, it's well worth listening to the whole album because a lot of the best trax can't be found online! The new album "be" which I said have NO songs on youtube can be found here: I actually put money on a walmart debit card just to pay to download these songs and fuck was it worth it! (can't find the songs for download anywhere else either)



and you can download for free their "arrested development" album off their own website under "music"

http://www.testtheirlogik.com/

And for anyone who would want to buy an actual CD by them they got em up for sale at crimethinc.

Since I don't see test their logic promoted nearly enough anywhere thought I'd help do it myself right here, hopefully this music can inspire others like it has inspired me!


----------



## Ash Ludd (Dec 17, 2013)

It's all about Lowkey when it comes to radical political hip-hop


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 17, 2013)

i'm not much of a rap guy, but damn, that lowkey video was pretty awesome.

test their logik was pretty cool too although i thought the bandcamp song was the best. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Primitive (Jan 6, 2014)

That bandcamp plays the whole album! And yreah that lowkey stuff's pretty bad ass. Also resident anti-hero has been on my speakers for a while!


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Feb 27, 2014)

this stuff is tight, thanx for uploading all that stuff guys, I don't listen to a lot of rap either but its cool to hear about other underground groups/guys that talk socio/political lyrics


----------

